

Show HN: Pulsefeed builds a stream from your Facebook, Twitter & RSS feeds - Fizzadar
http://pulsefeed.com/public

======
Fizzadar
Got the correct link this time; a major update on the previous version; full
update details are listed here: <http://blog.pulsefeed.com/post/15>

